# DESS vs JPS vs DBS?



## UAE2014 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi there

I'm hoping you can help me and offer some guidance on schools in Dubai.

We're moving in Jan 2014 which we are aware of being a big issue in terms of getting a place before next September, we've started registering with some schools for our 5 year old (FS2) and she should be ok for next September we're told but no guarantees on getting a place before then.

My questions are as follows:

1. What are your thoughts on Dubai English Speaking School, Jumeirah Primary School and Dubai British School?
2. If our child cant get a place before September what are the options in terms of private education at home, i.e. are there tutors who can come to the house for a few hours a day? Does this happen? Do you know families who've had to do this until a school place comes up?

We looked round JPS on our last visit and it seemed like a lovely school. Also looked round another GEMS school, Wellington Academy in Silicon Oasis, and we weren't keen at all on the vibe, it was all a bit too big and sterile for our liking. No offence.

Thank you so much for any offer of advice and opinions. We're quite overwhelmed at this whole migration malarkey (the whole thing has been kind of sprung on us to be fair) and the schools are a particularly tricky aspect it seems! Where to begin eh?!

Kind regards


----------

